# Looking to build a $1000-1200 track bike



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I'm a beginner looking to build a track bike from the ground up, and i'd like to start with a frame. I think $500-600 for a frame would be a good start. (or $1200 for an entire bike if i like all the components that come with it)

I'd like it to be aluminum, i dont need any fancy name brands, but i like lightness. I also want to save a part of my budget for some aero wheels (40-50mm deep)

I'll be using this bike to ride at the velodrome 5 mins from my home and attempting to do some beginner racing (cat 4-5)


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nix the fancy carbon frame. That will be way more than 1200; for a decent carbon track frame you will be looking more in the neighborhood of 3000 for just the frame set. 

For 1500 you can get the Langster Pro. It is a good frame and has good components on it already. It is for sure race ready right out of the box. All that you could really do is plug in some better wheels (Ones on there are American Classics and are decent.) 

Don't focus too much on light weight. Since track is all about power, speed, and not having to bother with hills; you will look for more aerodynamics and rigidity. It is really cool to have a bike that weighs nothing but it is not paramount and will amount to nothing if it flexes like a wet noodle when power is applied.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

you're right, let me update the OP to change from carbon to aluminum for $600. But just fmi, what IS a carbon frame i can get for $600?

And i'm 150 lbs, i don't put out that much power..


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Check this out, I have had good luck with BD.

Save up to 60% off new Motobecane Singlespeed Bikes - Team Track | Fixed gear, fixie bicycles save up to 60% off list prices


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

that bike is soldout & has been for months

op...check this out for $1200 w/free ship

2010 Jamis Sonik


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

sramred said:


> But just fmi, what IS a carbon frame i can get for $600?


A no-name, straight from China, Ebay find, when you're lucky. For more info, check the Chinese Carbon thread in the Frame and Fork subforum.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Pedal Force, my fave asian carbon frame retailer, has a track frame for $1, 099.00. I bought a road frame from them a few yrs ago and love the frame.

Pedal Force super-light carbon bicycle


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Planet X is an option. It's probably the better of the options. I still say that the Langster Pro is going to be your best bet.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

what do people that ride the langster pro say about it? what area is the bottleneck in that bike? and i'm 5'6, 150lbs, what size should i get?


----------

